# chi sweaters



## sullysmum

I make my girls sweaters from crochet but dont use a pattern, also sew them things too, just made Sully a duffle coat.


----------



## Mia

aww the duffle coat sounds so cute, feel free to share some piccies of the clothes youve made, would love to see them 
mia
x


----------



## sullysmum

*My sweater pics*

Here are a couple of pictures of the girls sweaters.Most people have already seen them on Hippys but for those who havent here they are. :lol:


----------



## Mia

aww i love them! your much better at crochet than i am, i cant quite figure how to do sleeves lol,

heres my attempt, also on hippys


----------



## sullysmum

*a couple more pics*

All these and the others were taken last year, i havent got a scanner or digi cam so cant put up any recent pics of the girls and their clothing yet.  [/b]


----------



## Mia

aww thats a shame, the pics r so cute fynn sure seems to like havin her pic taken, shes always looking at the camera lol
mia
x


----------



## sullysmum

*sweaters*

Thats not bad for a first try, when i started i could only crochet single stitiches but just persevered and worked it out for myself. I am trying to send the picture with me and the girls taken in Ireland last year but it wont come up, ive had problems with it before , have you seen me with the girls and our red shopping trolley?


----------



## Mia

no i dont think i have, perhaps the files to big, thats one of the most common reason i get that stop me from posting, u must get alot of attention out an about with 3 chihuahuas, i know i wudnt be ablt to resist comin up and sayin hello 
mia
x


----------



## sullysmum

Up until last year we were out and about with 4 chihuahuas, but Penny rescue died february 2003.We get stopped all the time, Sully is usually in the trolley on a cushion and the babies go together in my shoulder bag, but they have swapped.The picture hubby took of us came out really good and the smae lady put it on attachment where it was huge but then it was made smaller but still have problems, can i try to send it to your email address and see what you can do with it, would that be okay?if yes can you pm me your addy, thanks.


----------



## funkydancer3

Donna, i LOVE all the sweaters, they are adorable, you clever thing you :lol: 

Mia - there is nothing wrong with yours?? at least you attempted anyway :wink: I haven't got that far.

xxxx amie xxxx


----------



## sullysmum

Mia Just do what i did, practice and the more you do the better you get, i make it up as i go along,lol :lol: Amie thanks


----------



## Darkamber

*..*

I bought my chihuahua a lady burd coat,would only really have it on her for photos but will be cute ones ,its so soft,cant wait to see her in it.


----------



## funkydancer3

Awwww this is sooo CUTE Cant wait for the pics :lol: 

xxxx amie xxxx


----------



## Mia

aww i love that!
mia
x


----------



## funkydancer3

make sure to post pics of amber in this outfit, how cuteeeee :lol: 

xxxx amie xxxx


----------



## My3Girls

Awwww they are soooo cute my mom makes sweaters for my girls too.I love putting sweaters on them they look so sweet.I have seen that one picture on another group I think.... the one where they are wearing the yellow sweater and the blue sweater very cute.


----------



## sullysmum

My mum could knit for England but sadly she past away nearly 4 years ago now.I cant knit very well so my sweaters are crocheted, do you mean the orange and yellow and the lilac and moave sweaters?


----------



## biscuits

Lovely sweaters... Too bad Singapore is a hot weather. Our chis don't really need :wink:


----------



## sullysmum

Yes, i lived in Hong Kong so i know the Asian weather, too clammy for sweaters.Do i know you from the singapore sites i used to go on?


----------



## Mia's Mom

*Too cute*

These are great


----------

